# Best Cancer Clinic/Hospital in Japan



## crepsbach

Hi everyone,
I have a family member in a bad place with a metastatic cancer diagnosis. I want him to have high quality, cutting edge cancer treatment in Japan. Can you recommend some great clinics or hospitals?

Thanks!


----------

